

Redis cloud service looking for alpha testers - qrush
http://akasentai.com/

======
fictorial
Signup form doesn't scroll on an iPhone. I am dying to know what the rest of
the form says!

~~~
mapleoin
Three thousand years ago, the Omnipotent Disc King started a campaign to
ravage Sector 5 of the Moon. He wanted to unlock the power of Redis, a
key/value store with unlimited possibilities. Sector 5 was a mining colony,
known for its rapid manufacturing advancements and the only source of RAM, the
mystical Rhine Amber Malachite that was the most expensive mineral traded
throughout the Outer Areas. As the Disc King prepared his attack, the denizens
of Sector 5 trained their best fighters, dubbed the AKA SENTAI to face the
onslaught. Join our ranks now!

WHAT IS YOUR SECTOR 5 COMMUNICATION ID? * (Your email.)

HOW WOULD YOU TRAIN TO BE AN AKA SENTAI? * (What would you build with our
Redis service?)

WHAT BLOCK IN SECTOR 5 WOULD YOU TRAIN IN? * (Which provider would you use?)

# EC2 (Heroku, EY Cloud) # Rackspace # App Engine # Slicehost # Terremark
(vCloud Express) # Blue Box Group (Blocks)

